# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  [SQL] Executer un script SQL depuis php

## sly3333

Bonjour 

Est il possible d'executer un script SQL depuis php ?

En fait j'ai ralis un logiciel et je souhaite faire une procdure d'installation  travers une page Web.

A un moment l'utilisateur est invit  cliquer sur un lien pour lancer un script qui va gnrer la structure de la base ( enfin j'aimerai que a fasse ca).

le problme est que je n'arrive pas   trouver comment lancer un script contenant des instructions SQL ( SGBD -> MySQL) depuis php 

De plus mysql_query refuse de lacer plusieures instructions SQL  la suite.

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

----------


## Anduriel

C'est quoi ton logiciel? Enfin c'est un logiciel en ligne ou pas?

----------


## sly3333

en fait c un logiciel en php.

je veut juste raliser l'installation automatis en php donc ca passe par le lancement du script de creation de la base et des tables et donc je voudrai le faire directement par une ligne de code qui lance mon script 
du style 

mysql_lance_script("monscript.sql");

seulement je ne trouve pas une telle commande

----------


## Anduriel

Bein tu cr un fichier install.php et tu fais un formulaire ou tu demandes les donnes d'accs  la base du visiteur. Ensuite tu crs des requtes pour crer tes tables.

----------


## sly3333

oui mais justement le script PHP est susceptible de changer souvent alors j'ai pas envie de taper plein de mysql_query("....") si je dois les changer tout le temp

ca doit bien exister ce que je cherche mais je ne trouve pas

----------


## Anduriel

Je crois que c'est la seule solution mais une fois que tu as un fichier modle ce n'est pas compliqu de changer les requtes. Sinon attend d'autres avis.

----------


## Neilos

Comment fait alors phpMyAdmin ?
Je me pose actuellement la mme question,  savoir comment excuter un script  SQL entier. Sous phpMyAdmin il me suffit de copier/coller le script dans la fentre SQL et hop tout fonctionne bien.

La solution est peut tre de dcouper le script SQL en instructions SQL (elles sont spares par des *;*) et de faire un mysql_query l dessus.

Ce doit tre ce que fait phpMyAdmin car si on a une erreur dans une requte du script il n'affiche que celle-ci et non l'ensemble du script.

A essayer !

----------


## avogadro

fichier d'exemple : install.php

----------


## la vie en web

J'ai moi aussi cherch un script de ce type, puis, ne trouvant pas... je l'ai donc crit ;-)

Voici :



```

```

----------

